# IBS and body aches?



## thissouthernbelle (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi all, im new here. I have had ibs for a few years now and do not take meds. Mainly because i do not have insurance and cannot afford to take anymore meds than what i already have to have. I am 30/f and had a complete hyst at 28 for stage 4 endomitriosis. My main problem with ibs is going too much. At least 5 times a day...i am supposed to be on hormones but cannot afford them either as i already take a beta blocker for pvc's and svt as well as an anti anxiety medication. Which are both high.My question is latley when i have been going so much my legs hurt and ache so badly i can hardly stand it im thinking it may be from lack of potassium and other vitamins, which i try to replace with a daily multivitamin.Also i get weak and the pain in my legs is just unbearable. Does anyone else have these symptoms? If so what did you do to make it better. I cant afford to go to the doctor so anything i could do at home would help. Thanks in advanced


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

I haven't had problems w/ legs that you describe, but my lower right back will tend to get very sore (w/ a numb feeling down the leg) if I am going to have a major flareup. Currently, I go to a chiropractor if it gets really bad and that seems to at least release some of the pressure on my back. I have also found that sometimes using a heating back helps out a bit as well. I know I've read some people have Fibromyalisa (sorry about the spelling) who have IBS-D....might be worth to check out the link on this site to read more about it and ask the question on there, too. Good luck and hang in there!


----------



## kobe0511 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi. I have found that because you are having to go all the time, a liquid multi vitamin works really well. One of my dr's told me that when I have fair up's it more than likely that I am "losing" the tablet vitamin. The liquid work faster. You can find them at any Target or Walmart.I was having a lot of leg and back aches as well. I got one of those fitness balls, the big blue one. There are several little routines that you can find online that walk you trough leg exercises. This has helped me more than any dr I have been too. Sometimes it even helps with abdominal pain.Hope this helps!


thissouthernbelle said:


> Hi all, im new here. I have had ibs for a few years now and do not take meds. Mainly because i do not have insurance and cannot afford to take anymore meds than what i already have to have. I am 30/f and had a complete hyst at 28 for stage 4 endomitriosis. My main problem with ibs is going too much. At least 5 times a day...i am supposed to be on hormones but cannot afford them either as i already take a beta blocker for pvc's and svt as well as an anti anxiety medication. Which are both high.My question is latley when i have been going so much my legs hurt and ache so badly i can hardly stand it im thinking it may be from lack of potassium and other vitamins, which i try to replace with a daily multivitamin.Also i get weak and the pain in my legs is just unbearable. Does anyone else have these symptoms? If so what did you do to make it better. I cant afford to go to the doctor so anything i could do at home would help. Thanks in advanced


----------



## thissouthernbelle (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you for your replies, i really appreciate the input and the infoGood luck to you all


----------



## Wingless Cherub (Jul 22, 2007)

thissouthernbelle said:


> Thank you for your replies, i really appreciate the input and the infoGood luck to you all


Something else that helps me is yoga. I must admit that sometimes it isn't a possiblity depending on how much pain/bloating you have but there are some really good poses that help me at least. Feel free to PM me if you would like more info.There's also tons of info on the web


----------

